

This seems like a good idea, has anyone else tried using charity for marketing? - bdcgde
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8490

======
aasarava
I'm trying out the "charityware" concept on a little Facebook word game I
wrote. (Palabra: <http://apps.facebook.com/palabra>)

Basically, instead of showing users yet more advertising, I have a little
message that requests a small donation if players had fun with the game. 50%
of the donations are given to UNICEF literacy programs. The remaining portion
goes to PayPal fees, hosting fees, and finally, my time.

I just launched the app the other day, so I don't have any data to share just
yet, but will post more at a later date. In the meantime, would love to hear
what others are trying.

